# Words needed-" we'll all be ruined said (or says) Hanrahan before the year (or days)"



## Leatherarse (8 Dec 2004)

An elderley neighbour of mine has asked me to try and locate for her,  the words of a poem she used recite as a child. The only lines she can remember is " we'll all be ruined said (or says) Hanrahan before the year (or day) is out "  words in brackets could replace previous word. This is a very special request as the lady's time left with us, could be short, and I would appreciate any extra effort made by my AAM buddies.


----------



## cobalt (8 Dec 2004)

*Said Hanrahan*

Here you go:


> *SAID HANRAHAN by John O'Brien*
> 
> "We'll all be rooned," said Hanrahan,
> In accents most forlorn,
> ...


----------



## Yosser Hughes (8 Dec 2004)

*Said Hanrahan*

Lads,
without wanting to sound sarcastic this is the best post I've seen in ages. Fair play to both of you. Really restores your confidence in human nature!


----------



## sunnyday (8 Dec 2004)

*Re: Said Hanrahan*



> this is the best post I've seen in ages


All the more so by the way cobalt could recite it word for word :rollin 
Seriously though, fair play to you indeed.


----------



## Leatherarse (13 Dec 2004)

*Re: Said Hanrahan*

Cobalt, sorry for not getting back sooner but I was as láthair for the past few days . I really appreciate the effort you put in to get the words, you will make an old lady very, very happy, thanks very much  
P.S. I have also located a copy of the book "Around the boree log" which I intend to purchase for her.


----------

